# How do bees feel about citronella?



## samoadc

Sorry but I can't help you. I have no idea what citronella is.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

welcome 2013! Citronella does not repel bees in Florida. I have yet to find a bug repellant that does, or many new beekeepers would spray it on before working the hive.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

So you are going to burn citronella oil at night to keep the bee's away like you do mosquito's?


----------



## Stan1951

The mosquitos are terrible in NC this year. My wife got me some rubber bands that contain Citronella that wrap around my ankles to repel the little buggers. I wear them around the beehive and the bees never pay any more attention to me than when I'm not wearing them. And they do help keep the mosquitos away.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Stan1951 said:


> The mosquitos are terrible in NC this year. ... And they do help keep the mosquitos away.


I am down at FT Brag area and yes they are. My son just graduated into SF 18D so we are down here celebrating.


----------



## jimsteelejr

mosquitos are attracted to carbon dioxide (your breath) and your body heat. There are a number of commercial CO2 based mosquito traps on the market or you can make your own with a coke bottle and yeast. (check the internet for mosquito traps.) Deet (like in Off and other repellants) work pretty well too and the bees don't seem to care.


----------



## NewBee2013

Thanks for your replies! 
My wife started this thread and she's not use to navigating around forums, Should have been in Garden/Planting for Bees. Her concerns are if she plants citronella plants around the house. which is around 25-30 yards away from the hives. will it harm the bees?


----------

